# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  YuMi, human-friendly dual arm robot, ABB Ltd., Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ABB Ltd.

Home page - new.abb.com/products/robotics/collaborative-robots/irb-14000-yumi

new.abb.com/future/yumi

industrial robots

collaborative robots

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Dual Arm Concept Robot 

 Published on May 3, 2012




> The concept robot was created in response to requests from ABB Robotics' existing customer base to develop robotic solutions for manufacturing environments in which humans and robots would be able to work together. This 14-axis, dual arm robot is the initial output from ABB Corporate Research's initiative for industries requiring new and innovative solutions for their small part assembly operations.
> 
> As a result of the positive reaction to this initial effort, ABB is now engaged in the further development of this concept. The robot is also part of a research program aimed at evaluating new robotic solutions for modern manufacturing concepts (FP7 Rosetta).
> 
> There are no immediate plans by ABB Robotics to introduce the robot as a commercial product, however, should you wish to discuss your robotics requirements for small part assembly operations, we would be interested in hearing from you.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Dual Arm Concept Robot at iREX 2013 

 Published on Nov 6, 2013




> At iREX 2013 ABB Robotics took the opportunity to show a vision of what dynamic small parts assembly solution could look like in the real-world by presenting just one of the development projects for our Dual Arm Concept prototype robot. The cell on display has been operating in an actual manufacturing environment for many weeks and has assembled tens of thousands of eStop switches for one of our ABB Low Voltage businesses.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - YuMi, the ABB Dual Arm Robot at Automatica 2014  

 Published on Jun 7, 2014




> The new era of robotic co-workers is here. YuMi makes collaboration between humans and robots a reality.
> 
> At ABB Robotics we know that collaboration between humans and robots is going to be a large part of the future, especially when it comes to assembly of small parts and the electronics industry. At this year's Automatica we assembled more than 3,000 switches per day live at the show in a demonstration of real-life human-robot collaboration.
> 
> YuMi is the result of years of research and development, making collaboration between humans and robots a reality. But it is also much more.
> 
> YuMi is a vision of the future. YuMi will change the way
> we think about assembly automation. YuMi is “you and me,”
> working together to create endless possibilities.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - YuMi: creating an automated future together 

Published on Apr 6, 2015




> Wordwide introduction next week!
> 
> Come see YuMi live and in person at its worldwide debut during Hannover Fair 2015, in Hannover, Germany from April 13-17, Hall 11 Booth A35.
> 
> With the introduction of YuMi, the world’s first truly collaborative dual-arm industrial robot, ABB Robotics is once again pushing the boundaries of what robotic automation will look like in the future and how it will fundamentally alter the types of industrial processes that can be automated with robots.
> 
> A play on words, YuMi signifies “you” and “me” creating an automated future together. This groundbreaking solution is the result of years of research and development, heralding a new era of robotic coworkers that are able to work side-by-side on the same tasks as humans while still ensuring the safety of those around it.
> 
> Few production arenas are changing as quickly as small parts assembly. The electronics industry, in particular, has seen demand skyrocket past the supply of skilled labor. As conventional assembly methods diminish in value, manufacturers are finding it strategically and economically imperative to invest in new solutions.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - YuMi. You and Me. Together

Published on Apr 13, 2015




> Come see YuMi live and in person at its worldwide debut during Hannover Fair 2015, in Hannover, Germany from April 13-17, Hall 11 Booth A35.
> 
> With the introduction of YuMi, the world’s first truly collaborative dual-arm industrial robot, ABB Robotics is once again pushing the boundaries of what robotic automation will look like in the future and how it will fundamentally alter the types of industrial processes that can be automated with robots.
> 
> A play on words, YuMi signifies “you” and “me” creating an automated future together. This groundbreaking solution is the result of years of research and development, heralding a new era of robotic coworkers that are able to work side-by-side on the same tasks as humans while still ensuring the safety of those around it.
> 
> Few production arenas are changing as quickly as small parts assembly. The electronics industry, in particular, has seen demand skyrocket past the supply of skilled labor. As conventional assembly methods diminish in value, manufacturers are finding it strategically and economically imperative to invest in new solutions.
> 
> While YuMi was specifically designed to meet the flexible and agile production needs required in the consumer electronics industry, it has equal application in any small parts assembly environment thanks to its dual arms, flexible hands, universal parts feeding system, camera-based part location, lead-through programming, and state-of-the-art precise motion control.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - YuMi. Technical details

Published on Apr 13, 2015




> Come see YuMi live and in person at its worldwide debut during Hannover Fair 2015, in Hannover, Germany from April 13-17, Hall 11 Booth A35.
> 
> With the introduction of YuMi, the world’s first truly collaborative dual-arm industrial robot, ABB Robotics is once again pushing the boundaries of what robotic automation will look like in the future and how it will fundamentally alter the types of industrial processes that can be automated with robots.
> 
> A play on words, YuMi signifies “you” and “me” creating an automated future together. This groundbreaking solution is the result of years of research and development, heralding a new era of robotic coworkers that are able to work side-by-side on the same tasks as humans while still ensuring the safety of those around it.
> 
> Few production arenas are changing as quickly as small parts assembly. The electronics industry, in particular, has seen demand skyrocket past the supply of skilled labor. As conventional assembly methods diminish in value, manufacturers are finding it strategically and economically imperative to invest in new solutions.
> 
> While YuMi was specifically designed to meet the flexible and agile production needs required in the consumer electronics industry, it has equal application in any small parts assembly environment thanks to its dual arms, flexible hands, universal parts feeding system, camera-based part location, lead-through programming, and state-of-the-art precise motion control.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Introducing YuMi. World's first truly collaborative robot

Published on Apr 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - YuMi at Hannover Fair 2015 

Published on Apr 14, 2015




> Come see YuMi live and in person at its worldwide debut during Hannover Fair 2015, in Hannover, Germany from April 13-17, Hall 11 Booth A35.
> 
> With the introduction of YuMi, the world’s first truly collaborative dual-arm industrial robot, ABB Robotics is once again pushing the boundaries of what robotic automation will look like in the future and how it will fundamentally alter the types of industrial processes that can be automated with robots.
> 
> A play on words, YuMi signifies “you” and “me” creating an automated future together. This groundbreaking solution is the result of years of research and development, heralding a new era of robotic coworkers that are able to work side-by-side on the same tasks as humans while still ensuring the safety of those around it.
> 
> Few production arenas are changing as quickly as small parts assembly. The electronics industry, in particular, has seen demand skyrocket past the supply of skilled labor. As conventional assembly methods diminish in value, manufacturers are finding it strategically and economically imperative to invest in new solutions.
> 
> While YuMi was specifically designed to meet the flexible and agile production needs required in the consumer electronics industry, it has equal application in any small parts assembly environment thanks to its dual arms, flexible hands, universal parts feeding system, camera-based part location, lead-through programming, and state-of-the-art precise motion control.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Easily program YuMi at Hannover Fair 2015

Published on Apr 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - YuMi your new coworker at Hannover Fair 2015 

Published on Apr 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Per Vegard Nerseth Head of Business Robotics at ABB presents YuMi




> DirectIndustry met with Per Vegard Nerseth, ABB Vice President and Head of Business Robotics. The Swiss-based company has commercially launched the world’s first true cobot at the opening of Hannover Messe 2015 in Germany. YuMi belongs to the growing collaborative robot category.

----------


## Airicist

ABB YuMi Robot

Published on Jun 2, 2015




> The ABB YuMi robot at ABB's Integrator Conference. This dual arm collaborative robot is the future of technology.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - YuMi in the supermarket of the future teaser trailer

Published on Jun 10, 2015




> As the official Automation and Robotics Sponsor of EXPO Milan 2015, it's only fitting that ABB's newest product, YuMi--the world's first truly collaborative dual-arm industrial robot--takes center stage at the EXPO's Supermarket of the Future. 
> 
> Housed in the Future Food District, the Supermarket of the Future is a collaboration between renowned designer Carlo Ratti, COOP Italia, and ABB Robotics. It explores the concept of how Big Data could change the way we purchase and consume food, informing us at the point of sale about where it came from, how it was processed, and other such information.
> 
> This teaser movie gives a "taste" of what to expect from our robots if you visit. Look for a longer format video detailing how the Supermarket of the Future provides ABB Robotics a way to explore what the automated supermarket 50 years from now might look like in a creative way. The robots you see in the video are currently not intended for these applications in real life, but the installations are a fun thought experiment. 
> 
> The relationship with EXPO is a natural one for ABB because EXPO embodies the future-thinking innovative mindset. At ABB we drive innovation in the robotics industry that will allow more and more industries to be automated. Robots are quickly becoming a part of our daily lives and we can envision a time when even supermarkets are routinely automated.

----------


## Airicist

YuMi the dual-arm robot makes paper airplanes - ABB Robotics

Published on Sep 2, 2015




> ABB Robotics' Taiwanese team recently exhibited at the 2015 Taipei International Automation Exhibition. 
> 
> Cleverly, they created a demo in which YuMi, the world's first truly collaborative and inherently safe dual arm industrial robot, shows off its dexterity by making paper airplanes.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Welcomes YuMi to Australia. The world’s first truly collaborative robot

Published on Nov 8, 2015




> Peter Bradbury (Channel Manager Robotics, ABB Australia Pty Limited) provides an overview of YuMi and demonstrates its Lead- Through Programming feature.

----------


## Airicist

ABB YuMi iREX2015

Published on Dec 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The collaborative robot YuMi at Elmia Automation 2016

Published on May 17, 2016




> The collaborative robot YuMi at Elmia Automation 2016. The ABB robot, with a software developed by Robotdalen, detects and "imitates" movements of a person by a Kinect camera, and can thus be controlled to perform various commands.

----------


## Airicist

YuMi at FoodTech - Ten Eyewitness News 26 June 2016

Published on Jun 26, 2016




> "Trying to find new ways to meet Asia's surging demand for our food." Ten Eyewitness News visits YuMi and Florian Hoehne, HMPS Manager QLD, WA & NT and discusses the latest technology in the food industry at FoodTech QLD 2016.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - YuMi at ABB Elektro-Praga

Published on Jul 13, 2016




> ABB Robotics - YuMi, Collaborating on the assembly of socket at ABB Elektro-Praga

----------


## Airicist

O Sole YuMio

Published on Sep 11, 2017




> A very special guest is in final rehearsals at the Teatro Verdi in Pisa, Italy, ahead of a unique performance this week to mark the First International Festival of Robotics. ABB's collaborative robot YuMi will be conducting the Lucca Philharmonic Orchestra – marking a breakthrough in robotic involvement in the arts.


"A night at the opera"

by Andrea Colombini
September 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

YuMi takes the stage

Published on Sep 13, 2017




> YuMi, the world's first truly collaborative dual-arm robot, has made its debut at the opera by conducting Italian tenor Andrea Bocelli and the Lucca Philharmonic Orchestra at the Teatro Verdi in Pisa. ABB's YuMi was invited to the stage by Mr. Bocelli, who performed the famous aria "La Donna è Mobile" from Verdi's Rigoletto. YuMi also conducted works of Puccini and Mascagni during its first night at the opera in front of a sold-out Teatro. Among the guests was ABB CEO Ulrich Spiesshofer, under whose leadership YuMi was developed. The unique demonstration showed what can happen when advanced robotics meets the arts.

----------


## Airicist

ABB unveils newest member of the YuMi family

Published on Nov 29, 2017




> Building on the success of YuMi, the world’s first truly collaborative, dual-arm industrial robot, ABB has unveiled its single-arm collaborative robot at the International Robotics Exhibition (iREX) 2017 in Tokyo.

----------


## Airicist

ABB launches newest member of YuMi family

Published on Jun 19, 2018




> The new single-arm YuMi is ABB’s most agile and compact collaborative robot yet and can easily integrate into existing production.

----------


## Airicist

YuMi® robot makes 24-hour testing a reality for the ATM Industry

Published on Jul 29, 2019




> YuMi Robot makes 24-hours testing a reality for the ATM and Banking Industry and will make ATM software more reliable and secure. World-first prototype dual-armed #yumirobot software testing developed by ABB for Abrantix to test Diebold Nixdorf's ATMs is a game-changer for the industry.

----------


## Airicist

Easy assembly with the help of YuMi Robot at Cejn

Oct 24, 2019




> Cejn produces and develops quick connectors. For several years they have been doing with the help of robots, partly for mounting but also for moving products. One task in the production is to find a thread that sits between two pieces of steel.

----------


## Airicist

YuMi, the first collaborative robot with 2 arms installed at Faurecia

Jan 31, 2020




> Find out how the YuMi collaborative robot involves in the production of automotive mechanisms at the Faurecia factory in Coligny.

----------


## Airicist

Five years of ABB's groundbreaking collaborative robot YuMi

Jun 15, 2020




> ABB is celebrating the big story of its small robot – the dual-arm collaborative robot YuMi® has reached its fifth birthday this year, having changed the industrial landscape by bringing robots out from behind the safety barriers to work alongside human colleagues.

----------


## Airicist

YuMi playing billiard

Jan 8, 2021




> YuMi's flexible and precise arm movements make it easy to pot snooker balls! What other fun tasks do you want YuMi to perform?

----------


## Airicist

YuMi on AGV

Jan 27, 2021




> YuMi when mounted on an AGV can improve the flexibility as well as the reachability of the cobot. This powerful combination of two technologies can create many more opportunities for automation.

----------

